# Broadhead Tuning?



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I was trying to setup my broadheads on some CE Maxima Hunter 250's. The Fieldpoint's are 125. I replaced them with G5 montec's (125). But I also put a nockturnal in place of the collar and nock. This added 6 more grains or so to the back end of the arrow. Which has dropped my POI about 4 inches. 

Do I just lower the elevation on my sight to accommodate?


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

4 in is a lot for just adding a nockturnal to the back. 

Try this, 

Shoot your field points with nockturnals, where do they hit?

Make the movements with you sight for the field points. Should only be elevation changes at this time.

Now that you're sighted in for the nockturnals, shoot your nockturnals with your choice of broadhead.

Where does it hit?

Now we start broadhead tuning with the rest.

Also, are you sure your field points and broadheads weigh the same?


Sent from the treestand.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

My guess without knowing more details.....Your bow isn't tuned correctly. Specifically, one of a few things.

1. Your arrows are too weak.
2. Your arrow rest is too low.
3. Your nocking point is too high.
4. Your cams are not timed correctly.

Field point tipped arrows recover pretty quickly and can mask tuning problems. However, broadheads will exaggerate tuning problems and take longer to correct themselves. An arrow with a nock high bareshaft tune or nock high paper tune tear will generally hit lower than fieldpoints, and will get worse as the distance increases. 

What I would do.....Shoot a field point tipped bareshaft with your nockturnal installed at 10 yards first, noting the nock position in relation to the tip. Never bareshaft tune a broadhead. My guess, your nock will be high. Make an adjustment to number 2 or 3 above and shoot again. Then move to 15 and repeat. Then to 20. The goal is an arrow that is straight in the target and groups with your field point arrows.

After that, fine tune your adjustments by grouping broadheads and fieldpoints.


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. I got up at 6 am this morning and shot the nockturnals with the fps. Then with bhs. They dialed in together well. I'm grouping both the same.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

My rig shoots IBO 328fps.

With 100 grain field tips I hit dead bulls eye with 29" Maxima Reds. I put on my F15 fixed blades 100 grain and I am hitting consistently 3" high and 2" right.

I just move my sites for hunting and readjust for off season shooting with the field tip.

My thought is the blades lift to the front causing the flight pattern to change....


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Im hooked said:


> My rig shoots IBO 328fps.
> 
> With 100 grain field tips I hit dead bulls eye with 29" Maxima Reds. I put on my F15 fixed blades 100 grain and I am hitting consistently 3" high and 2" right.
> 
> ...


Have you paper tuned or bareshaft tuned your setup. I'd bet money you have a nock low and left tear. If you change the orientation of your broadhead, does it still group the same?


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I recommend walk back tuning. Paper doesn't seem very accurate in my experience.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah that^


----------



## shinny (Sep 18, 2011)

I would get your bow checked out. I just took mine in to the bow shop and helped them paper tune. My new bow was way off. After paper tune, I can get field points and muzzy fixed blades to hit in the same spot. I learned that you lose a lot of kinetic energy and speed if your bow is not properly tuned (ie nock and rest not lined up)


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Shoot one at five yards then backup to twenty and shoot one. They they aren't nearly touching you are not tuned in and it will greatly affect everything further from 30.

Keep backing up and your arrows should only drop vertically. If they drift to one side your rest needs adjusting


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

limige said:


> I recommend walk back tuning. Paper doesn't seem very accurate in my experience.


Agreed. I bareshaft tune my recurves and compounds. Bareshafts don't lie. It will not only show tuning flaws, but form flaws as well.


----------



## Im hooked (Jul 21, 2014)

field-n-feathers said:


> Have you paper tuned or bareshaft tuned your setup. I'd bet money you have a nock low and left tear. If you change the orientation of your broadhead, does it still group the same?


Changing orientation results in the same impact. Once it is dialed in it shoots impressive groups with the broadheads out to 30 yards.

I just know every spring and fall I have to make the proper adjustments to my sights to get the same results from broadhead to field tip. I take atleast 1 deer a year with it so what I am doing works, I just can't explain why the BH fly so much higher. 

I always assumed it's like that for everyone and that's why so many people use mechanical's so they don't have to make those adjustments.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Once my bow is tuned I don't have any flight issues. By tuned, I mean the bow, cams, and rest. I would get your bow tuned first, then worry about sighting in.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

thegospelisgood said:


> Thanks for the tips. I got up at 6 am this morning and shot the nockturnals with the fps. Then with bhs. They dialed in together well. I'm grouping both the same.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Glad you where able to get it all sorted out!


Sent from the treestand.


----------

